# pinning vipers (compared to other hots)



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

hi im curious to the method and finger positioning on how to pin a hot without the risk of it dropping a fang out the side. ive had to pin a few non venomous snakes in my time but im looking at vipers and wondering what the exact finger positioning is and diagrams people have or youtube videos would be awesome ive been hunting online and cant find anything


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> hi im curious to the method and finger positioning on how to pin a hot without the risk of it dropping a fang out the side. ive had to pin a few non venomous snakes in my time but im looking at vipers and wondering what the exact finger positioning is and diagrams people have or youtube videos would be awesome ive been hunting online and cant find anything


I've pinned vipers probably over a thousand times but I've never thought to photograph it. There's no "special way" of restraining them. Each time can be quite different, depending on the size and behaviour of the snake. I'll be doing it again tomorrow when I assist feed a baby rattlesnake.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

im just curious on finger positioning as with a cobra and most elapids i imagine u can pretty much throttle one and it cant drop a fang out the side and stab u where as viper seem to have special finger positioning to do this just wanted to have a look see how people do it as i like keeping my fingers the way they are not rotted off lol


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's a some old pics of me holding vipers, but it depends on whats most comfortable for you. I tend to switch between techniques, depending on the snake and the reason I'm pinning it.

It's important to remember how large, and how mobile their fangs are. If you don't have a good grip on the snake, or the back end starts flipping out, there's a chance the snake may escape your grip, or move just enough to stab you in the finger. If that happens, it can be too late to change your grip, and your day is essentially ruined. 
















This next pic isn't ideal


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Check this video out. At around 3 minutes into it, the guy is VERY clse to being bitten. It shows just how mobile their fangs are, and illustrates the dangers if you're holding them wrong

Handling Venomous Snakes in Costa Rica - YouTube


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Juuuuuuudaaaaaassss Priiiiiiiiest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> I've pinned vipers probably over a thousand times but I've never thought to photograph it. There's no "special way" of restraining them. Each time can be quite different, depending on the size and behaviour of the snake. I'll be doing it again tomorrow when I assist feed a baby rattlesnake.


I have a photo of you pinning a cerastes


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Check this video out. At around 3 minutes into it, the guy is VERY clse to being bitten. It shows just how mobile their fangs are, and illustrates the dangers if you're holding them wrong
> 
> Handling Venomous Snakes in Costa Rica - YouTube


I wonder if he nearly shit his pants after seeing the clip?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> I wonder if he nearly shit his pants after seeing the clip?


I hope so. If he didn't, he had no business near a snake like that. Can't imagine why the guy let him hold it in the first place.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

coldestblood said:


> Check this video out. At around 3 minutes into it, the guy is VERY clse to being bitten. It shows just how mobile their fangs are, and illustrates the dangers if you're holding them wrong
> 
> Handling Venomous Snakes in Costa Rica - YouTube


Holy Christ :gasp: That actually made me flinch at how close that was! 
I can't ever see myself owning a DWA animal (doesn't stop my admiration from afar though!) and that right there would've made a great constipation aid! 
I take it it doesn't hurt the snake? Not gonna lie, from my uneducated standpoint it looks uncomfortable.


----------



## boa (Mar 11, 2007)

You can see why the Vipers are considered to be so much more dangerous to handle than Elapids. That was just so close. I have handled quite a few Elapids and you just dont have to worry about a fang coming out of nowhere and sticking you in the finger


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Holy Christ :gasp: That actually made me flinch at how close that was!
> I can't ever see myself owning a DWA animal (doesn't stop my admiration from afar though!) and that right there would've made a great constipation aid!
> *I take it it doesn't hurt the snake? Not gonna lie, from my uneducated standpoint it looks uncomfortable*.


Being restrained will probably irritate the snake, but it doesn't harm them. The most stressful part will be being pinned to floor. Some snakes don't put up a fight, others thrash around like mad. I use a tube for the more difficult snakes. Seems a lot easier on the snake, and much safer for me.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

This is one reason i asked as occasionally i pick an adder up off the road (by the tail) as i dont like seeing them flat and in cornwall there a regular occurance. So i thought maybe pinning them and relocating them would be a wiser move but i dont like the idea of getting nailed in the thumb seem's like looking at ur pics its a case of keeping ur whole neck pinch tight but not hurting the snake so it cant turn and far back enough they cant flick a fang out. ..... i mainly asked this as with spring only a few month away they will again be out in force and someone on here told me tailing them which touch wood ive been doing for about 8 years and not been bitten is a bad idea and im just waiting to get bit but not pinning them


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> This is one reason i asked as occasionally i pick an adder up off the road (by the tail) as i dont like seeing them flat and in cornwall there a regular occurance. So i thought maybe pinning them and relocating them would be a wiser move but i dont like the idea of getting nailed in the thumb seem's like looking at ur pics its a case of keeping ur whole neck pinch tight but not hurting the snake so it cant turn and far back enough they cant flick a fang out. ..... i mainly asked this as with spring only a few month away they will again be out in force and someone on here told me tailing them which touch wood ive been doing for about 8 years and not been bitten is a bad idea and im just waiting to get bit but not pinning them


Other than just picking them up, pinning is the worst way to move them. Unless you've actually pinned a viper, it's difficult to appreciate just how mobile, and how large their fangs are. No point putting yourself that close to them, when you could use with a hook or a stick. 

Tailing is a bit safer, but it's still risky. I don't have much experience with V. berus, but assuming they're like V. ammodytes; a young one would be able strike up at your fingers. Personally, I try to avoid tailing smaller snakes (especially vipers). They're like little springs with fangs, and they can move like lightening. 

It looks like I'm pinching the neck, but there's very little pressure there. Most of the pressure is to keep the head and jaw in position, and under control (and aligned). Even then, only a little pressure is used. Just enough to control the head, without damaging the neck. Too light of a grip, and the snake will be able to spin its head around.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

cool il keep to tailing them ive picked them up of all sizes since i was like 16 back then i had no clue how bad a bite could be all the locals were like oh it just like a bad bee sting lol. obv since then i now know things can turn ugly fast. so i was having a debate over pinning or tailing purely because i dont like them being run over (or any animal but i aint tailing a badger lol ) so im assuming safest way possible is to get a stick with a v in it to use so they cant turn round and then tail them and use the stick like u would the u in the hook not giving them enough body length to strike out. unlike most yanks i have no interest in shoving summint in there mouth to see there fangs and venom so this seems best technique all round............ oh yh coldest blood if i see a baby then 9 times out of 10 they run to where u want them to go rather than pretend there hiding but i have found a shoe works really awesome to scoop them into then bang them out into the grass verge. im just hoping one day i dont forget and go put my shoe back on lol


----------

